# Looks like it's a go...first bike build.



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

*Looks like it's a go...first bike build (now with pics)*

I decided to go for it...my first bike build. I ordered a Misfit Psycles DiSSent frame with their derailleur hanger. It is a single speed frame but I am going 1x9 to start, eventually going to single speed when fitness allows. I guess I wanted to start this thread to make it a build thread (and also to keep track of costs) but mostly to get help choosing clyde worthy components keeping a tight budget in mind. So if anyone wants to chime in with hints, tips, experiences building a bike or recommendations for parts, please feel free. So far my list of wants looks like this:

Frame - Siren John Henry semi-custom built
Fork - Rockshox Tora 318 Solo Air (finally found one!!!!!)...being shipped next week.
Rear derailleur - SRAM X.9...ordered $64 shipped
Shifter - X.9 triggers )...$68 shipped
Brakes - BB7 185mm...$92
Brake levers - Avid Dial 7...$18
Brake cable - Jagwire Ripcord
Seat post - 
Seat post collar - 
Seat - Specialized Avatar Gel (Body Geometry, already have)...$90 LBS
Handlebars - Titec Hellbent (already have)...$25 LBS
Grips - Ergo grips
Pedals - Time ATAC Alium (have them on my other bike - bulletproof)
Headset - Cane Creek
Stem - 
Tires - Nevegals most likely (already have)
Chain - KMC X9 
Cassette - Shimano HG61 9-Speed 12-36...ordered...$50 shipped
Crank/bottom bracket - Race Face Evolve DH Bash-32-22T...$89
Wheelset - Sun-Ringle MTX 33, 36 hole, with Hope Pro 2 hubs with steel freehub body. DT Swiss double butted spokes...$660 ordered

Running total (not including parts on hand): $1041 + $500 deposit on frame

***Edit on the frame...seems that after I ordered it and talked to Peter at Misfit Pycles the MkII frame (the one I ordered) may have issues running geared. Something about the cassette coming in contact with the chainstays. So I have decided to go with a different frame rather than deal with those issues. Not sure if I will sell the diSSent or hang on to it and build it up as a SS later on.***


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

nice looking build...might go with a lightweight chain guide for the 1 x 9 like the Pauls Chain Keeper


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I'll look in to that...thanks...I wasn't sure if I would need one or should use one. I guess it would not be a bad idea on the 1x9 since the chain will be moving some left and right as well as being under heavy load since I am a masher and not the smoothest shifter out there...lol


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Well...I _think_ I have decided on a wheel set, Kris Holms paired with Hope Pro II hubs. Thinking DT Swiss butted spokes. Should be tough enough.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Anyone ever use or know anything about ProWheelbuilder.com? They have hand built wheel sets that you put together with many options and going with the Mavic TN719 and Hope Pro II hubs front and back the set came out to $546.90. More than I want to spend but low enough I might consider it after all for piece of mind. I am going to look at a few other rim options too to see if I can get that to $500 or a little less. Are DT Swiss rims any good for us? The DT SWISS X470 DISC RIM? They are about $20 less each rim which would get me at $500.

***Quick search (should have done before asking) had the DT Swiss rims out. Seems for anyone over 200 pounds these are not good rims, even handbuilt)

Ugggg...this is so frustrating...spend the money now or spend it later. I am seriously thinking about going ahead and going with the better wheels now just to get it over with. So I have the following options, what do you think is better for the money?

- Mavic TN719 - $82 each rim ($546.90 for the complete set)
- Salsa Gordo - $90 each rim ($562.90/set)
- Stans Flow - $85 each rim ($552.90/set)

Plus $64 shipping :madman:  :madmax: 

All matched with Hope Pro II hubs and DT Swiss 14g straight gauge spokes.

I am also thinking strongly about going with a set of Kris Holm rims with the above spoke/hub setup. I just need to find a builder either local or from the internet that will do the build with these rims. I think with those rims I can save about $90-100 on the set.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Anyone know of any other custom wheel builders that allow for a decent amount of options? BWW does not seem to have much to offer unless you can call/email and request certain components. I have an email into Chain Reaction Cycles to see if they do custom 29" wheels. All I see are 26" options even though they sell 29er rims and tires.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Bueller....Bueller....Bueller....


----------



## GiddyHitch (Dec 1, 2009)

Nubster said:


> What else am I missing as far as components?


* Brake cables
* Derailleur cables
* Grips
* Seat post collar
* Stem
* Bottom bracket, if you're cranks don't come with one


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the list.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

I would hit up http://www.lacemine29.com/. He goes by Mikesee on MTBR and he is very very well known in the 29er world for building 29er wheels. He built up a set of wheels including Kris Holms rims, hope front hub, XT rear hub, and DT alpine spokes for me that have been bulletproof. I would defenitely go with the KH rims for max durability. I hover around 310 and am not a smooth rider, I had Rhyno Lites on my 26er before I got a new bike and they did not hold up well at all. The KH rims have been very very very very nice!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendation. I actually do have an email in to him but seems he is off to Alaska at the moment and not sure when he will be back. Not in a huge hurry so he may be back before I get the wheels ordered from someone else. I have read that he is really good and a pleasure to deal with so hopefully the timing works out. 

I think at this point I am pretty set on the KH rims (need to decide 32 or 36 hole) and Hope Pro II hubs front and rear. Only two things left to decide on at this point is crankset/bottom bracket and fork.


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Mine are 36 hole front and back per Mikes recommendation.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Cool...sounds good. You and I are about the same weight and I am anything but a smooth rider so I would venture to say he would recommend the same for me.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

After reading thread after thread about forks, The Tora 318 Soloair seems to be the best for the price. I am wondering if the TORA RACE 29ER SOLO AIR was the same fork or are they completely different? I saw on one site where it said the 318 was discontinued. Also, did any of the Toras have thru axles?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

My frame has shipped, hopefully it will be here by this weekend. Not that I can do anything with it but look but it will still be nice to have in hand.

Seems I can't find a decent fork to save my life...I am about to just give up on the whole thing I think. Can't be much more frustrated.


----------



## reynoldseight5three (Mar 22, 2010)

i've had a gordo on my back wheel for 7-8 years now...handbuilt with 36 heavy spokes and have never had to walk out of the woods on account of these wheels...the first one was rim brakes and had to be replaced because of sidewall wear. these are great wheels for us big guys..i would be hesitant about 719's seems like more of a xc wheel.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yeah...I have actually decided on Kris Holm 36 spoke wheels and the Gordo's are a close second if for some reason the KH's don't workout.


----------



## reynoldseight5three (Mar 22, 2010)

lol i really need to read all the posts and notice the dates before i reply...newbie to the forums. i would like to get a 29'r. not sure i can talk the wife into that one with 3 bikes already in the stable...


----------



## bigtymerider (Oct 4, 2008)

*Gordos*

I have the Gordo's 36H on my 29er with White Industries M16 rear and Venti 20mm front hubs, laced with Phil Woods straight gauge spokes. These are crazy stiff and durable. I think you are on a great track for your build. The Kris Holmes are cheaper and debatably stronger. Im 290 geared up and take mild drops on my wheel set with no issues. And yes this is my XC build.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Sweet. The KH wheels are out of stock at the moment so it largely depends on timing. I like the Gordo's and have not read a bad review about them other than weight but for those of us packing extra pounds, 50-100 grams are not going to make a difference.

White Industries make some great stuff. I don't think I looked in to them for hubs though. I was pretty set on Hope, can't afford King, and not interested in DT Swiss. Hadley I can't afford either. Sux cause the Hope hubs are out of stock at the place I am going to get them from too so it is a big waiting game at this point.


----------



## 2 Bigsteve (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm currently having a a wheelset built with Gordos and White MI6 hubs with 36 spokes.
I have been a long time rider on Shimanos XTs. I like them (inexpensive, durable, and rebuildable), but I tend to blow out the freewheels on out of the saddles steep climbs.
I'm a 280lb XC rider. I debated over strait gauge or butted spokes, went with strait gauge (I'm cheap) and if I need lighter weight I should look at my self first.
I'll post in the reviews after I ride them.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Cool...can't wait to see the review.

Made a pretty drastic and expensive change. I ordered the Misfit diSSent frame and it should be delivered on Monday. However according to Peter I will likely run into issues running this frame geared. So I have decided instead of trying to deal with those issues I am getting another frame. I am not sure if I will sell the diSSent or keep it for a later SS build but I have decided to go with a Siren John Henry. Totally blows my budget out of the water with a nuclear warhead but I think the end result will be fantastic. The frame will be semi-custom, hand-built in N.CA and will also be a custom color. I am working with Brendan Collier on the particulars. I should expect the frame sometime around end of April if I can get my deposit to him in the next day or two.

Updated my parts list...everything is coming together and parts are coming in. Still a few things to get...fork and wheels being the last big ticket items let to go. Hubs and rims still out of stock and having heck of a time locating a fork but I have plenty of time now since frame won't be here until end of April or beginning of May.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Misfit frame arrived and it is definitely nice. Debating on trying to build it when the parts I ordered arrive, just enough to see if the frame will cause me the issues Peter told me about which is the possibility of the cassette coming in contact with the chainstays. That way I can decide if I am going to keep and use this frame or go ahead and order the John Henry which I have not done yet. I'll get some pictures up of the frame in a bit even though I might not use it.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

For a 26" wheeled bike, the Tora is not bad if they are still built like the 2008 (I had a 318 Solo Air for a year), but I briefly rode a new 29" bike the other day with a Tora and it felt like a wet dishrag under my hulking girth (currently 270lbs, been as high as 299.9 - seriously ). I do admit that your rim spec is a bit curious to me considering your choice of fork (more on that later). And the Manitous I've ridden lately felt kind of dead to me. JMHO.

The Race Face Evolve DH cranks are bomber and $89 is a great price, but they are heavy. I found a very lightly set of XT760 for $100 that are similarly stiff and around 1lb lighter. My Evolve DH's have served me well though.

As for the cassette, I'm not a fan of XT cassettes. I have bent cogs on two XT cassettes and ripped four teeth from another. It was recommended to me to try an LX level cassette and it has been bomber for me. I've also been running a Deore 12-36 on my 29" bike for the last six months with good results. Yes, they are heavier and they don't utilize an aluminum carrier so that throws a monkey wrench at the aluminum at your aluminum Hope freehub body, but I think you can get an optional SS freehub body for the Hopes. 

If you are going to ride hard enough to justify the heft of the Kris Holm rims, and you can put the wood to your drivetrain, it's worth considering making the rest of the bike as stout as the rim choice suggest it needs to be. The choice of a Tora, even a 26" model mated to Kris Holm wheels seems inconsistent to me, but that is JMHO. 

The rest of your parts pick looks pretty consistent and solid to me.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

So what fork would you recommend? I actually have a deal in the works for a 2008 Tora 318 Solo Air which is what I wanted originally. So hopefully that deal goes through.

On the KH wheels...I figured they are a bit overkill but the rims are cheap at $45 a piece compared to $85 for something like Salsa Gordos or Stans Flows. 

As far as the cassette or any other part on my list that does not say ordered or that I have it, they are not set in stone. So I will definitely take your opinion on the XT cassette in to consideration. I do actually remember seeing you post something about the issues you had in another post when I was researching cassettes. I had the choice down the the XT and 990 and I think I stuck the XT as my choice at the top of the page because I found it for a little less than the 990 and it did get pretty good reviews here in the clyde section. I will take another look though at what others are using before I order just to make sure.


----------



## njbiker66 (Oct 23, 2005)

[_*FONT="Arial Black"]Halo Freedom Disc!!!!![/FONT]*_:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Nubster said:


> So what fork would you recommend? I actually have a deal in the works for a 2008 Tora 318 Solo Air which is what I wanted originally. So hopefully that deal goes through.


Something with either a 20mm or QR15 axle would be ideal if you're really going to need the strength of the Kris Holm rims. It just strikes me as a mismatch. One or the other is either underspec'd or overspec'd. If you really need the KH rims, then you need something more than a Tora. If you don't really need the KH rims, the Tora is fine, but you're pushing a very wide/heavy rim around needlessly. Up to you to figure it out, but it strikes me that the KH rims are overkill and the Tora would be OK. JMHO.



Nubster said:


> On the KH wheels...I figured they are a bit overkill but the rims are cheap at $45 a piece compared to $85 for something like Salsa Gordos or Stans Flows.


The Mavic EN321 weighs 570g and can take scads of (ab)use. They are a good width for tires you're likely to run (2.1" to 2.5") and can be had here for $39.98.

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/15...0QB1.htm&zmam=3075515&zmas=1&zmac=16&zmap=260

I got my 29" flows for $67 from Speedgoat, but haven't seen them that cheap for a while. http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/15...0QB1.htm&zmam=3075515&zmas=1&zmac=16&zmap=260



Nubster said:


> As far as the cassette or any other part on my list that does not say ordered or that I have it, they are not set in stone. So I will definitely take your opinion on the XT cassette in to consideration. I do actually remember seeing you post something about the issues you had in another post when I was researching cassettes. I had the choice down the the XT and 990 and I think I stuck the XT as my choice at the top of the page because I found it for a little less than the 990 and it did get pretty good reviews here in the clyde section. I will take another look though at what others are using before I order just to make sure.


The aluminum carrier on the XT only holds (I think) 3 cogs and the one on the SRAM 990 holds 6 cogs (I have one that belongs to a friend in front of me as I type this). Pricepoint has them for $64.98. Personally, I still think you'd be wise to consider the non-aluminum freehub body option and then run the Deore 12-36 cassette. It will all add some weight (albeit at the center of the rotating mass), but add strength to places that could really use it and the 12-36 is nice to have for the gravitationally challenged among us when things get steep.

This is a pretty good price on the LX level cassette (CS M580 in 11-34t):

http://cgi.ebay.com/Shimano-LX-M580...Cycling_Parts_Accessories?hash=item4cee8062cd

As for hubs (specifically freehubs), this is one place where us Clydes are always riding along wondering when our freehub will fail, knowing it could be any minute. Any of them can have issues, but there are a few strong ones out there, but they are not cheap, nor totally immune from failing as all expensive ones are not necessarily strong. If you're not really climbing steep and/or hard, maybe you'll not have issues like some do and unless you're willing to spend considerably more than even the Hope's cost, I don't think you're going to do any better. Kind of a crapshoot.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

The Mavics you linked to are 26" and I am building a 29er. I looked but I don't see the EN321 in a 29er option. I honestly don't think that I need the KH rims. I ride XC exclusively albeit some pretty darn rough stuff at times but no drops at all (not more than 1-2 feet and only rarely if unavoidable) and no DH stuff either. So other than my weight, the wheels are not going to be overly abused. I just want security and a good price. Honestly I would rather have Salsa Gordo rims but the cost may be preventative but they are still a possibility. I do want 36H rims though regardless of what I get.

The fork is the biggest hurdle I am facing right now. There are so few options for a 29er with 20mm TA that I can afford. Well, really there are none other than the Manitou Drake but I have not even found one on the net for sale with the TA. The Tora 318 Solo Air is non-existent these days it seems though I have a guy from here that said he would sell me his but he has been pretty iffy in keeping in touch and getting me pictures of the fork he is selling. So that deal may be a bust. I have a couple months to keep looking so who knows what will pop up.

Cassettes...so are you recommending the SRAM 990, LX, or the Deore 12-36? All recommended over the XT? The Deore is pretty cheap it seems at about $35 with the LX just a little more. And the Deore...is it the CS HG61 you are referring to? Just want to make sure. The 36T granny gear does sound really nice...lol

I emailed Hope to see if they have a steel freehub option. Their single speed is steel so maybe they have something that could work.

Thanks for all the help so far, your posts are really helpful and giving my a lot to think about (that's a good thing...lol).


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Hope responded and they do have steel freehubs available for the geared hubs. I am finding out how to get one so that is good news.

*** Hope says that the steel freehub body is just an option that can be requested when ordering a new hub. That is pretty good news I think.***


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Everyone likes pictures and since this thread is lacking them...lets see what the guy in the white truck dropped off at my door this morning....

Feels like Christmas










Not much, but a start










185mm of stopping goodness


















Gotta get the power to the ground


















When the tough gets going, shift to the granny gear !!!!


















Some cushie for my tushie


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I have never put the wood to a SRAM 990 so I won't comment on them. I do like the LX and the Deore 12-36t. For a 29er, if you're large and have hills to climb, I'd recommend the 12-36t as it gets the gearing back about the same as an 11-34 is on a 26" bike.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I will probably go with the 12-36T. I need all the help I can get right now with the hills. Short but steep so that 36 should help. I am running an 11-32 now so I would imagine the 12-36 would be a pretty noticeable difference. Up front will be the same though minus the big ring on the new bike.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Wheels ordered...Sun-Ringle MTX 33 with Hope Pro 2 hubs, 36 hole with DT Swiss Alpine 3 double butted spokes. The rear hub will have a steel freehub body. Wheels being built by Mike Curiac from http://www.lacemine29.com.

Pretty much last things to decide on are the stem and seatpost. There are a few little details but I am not worried about those.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I thought you were going with a Thomson post and Hope stem?

They are a little pricey, but of very good quality.

If I were going to cut cost, I would do it on the stem. The Hope is excellent, but you could get something for less that will perform just fine. I'm using a Specialized stem I got at a bike swap for $10 that looks great and works great too.

I'm a little more particular about seatposts. The Thomson clamp design works well for my 'clydeness' and I personally like the the zero-setback clamp type posts.

There are a couple Thomson wanna-be ripoffs (Tahoma and TwoFortyThree) that were heavier, but have worked well for me that were 'very' reasonable (less than $20). Might be hard to find these days, but not impossible.

Don't forget to post some pics


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yeah...I am trying to find a deal on a Thomson seatpost and stem so they are not out of the running but not sure my budget can handle paying full price for both. But who knows...I've blown it this much...what's another hundred or two at this point...lol


----------



## Sasquatch1413 (Nov 6, 2008)

Just curious, why did you go with the Sun-ringle rims as opposed to the KH's?


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Mike Curiak recommended them over the KH's. He says that KH redesigned their rims slightly and they not as good for mountain biking anymore (but better for their intended purpose of unicycling) over the long term. Mike said that because of the way the holes are now drilled that the angle of the spoke entering the rim is too sharp and will ultimately cause premature failure of the spokes. He says the rims are still great and a good clyde rim but he is concerned about how long they will last under the weight of a clyde. 

I guess if you wanted to re-lace them every year or two then it would not be much of an issue. Mike says he has been running the Sun-ringle rims for a while now and they are according to him, great. So since he seems to be "da man" when it comes to 29r wheels, I am trusting his opinion and trying th MTX 33's as he suggested.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Won't let me update the first post so I will start again down here to keep things updated.

Frame - Siren John Henry semi-custom built
Fork - Manitou Drake Super Air 29er 100mm w/20mm T/A...$310
Rear derailleur - SRAM X.9...$64
Shifter - X.9 triggers )...$68 
Brakes - BB7 185mm...$92
Brake levers - Avid Dial 7...$18
Brake cable - Jagwire Ripcord...$21
Seat post - Thomson Elite...$89
Seat post collar - Hope QR
Seat - Specialized Avatar Gel (Body Geometry, already have)...$90 LBS
Handlebars - Titec Hellbent (already have)...$25 LBS
Grips - Ergo grips
Pedals - Time ATAC Alium (have them on my other bike - bulletproof)
Headset - Cane Creek 100...$75...ordered (on back order)
Stem - Thomson Elite x4...$75
Tires - Nevegals most likely (already have)
Chain - KMC X9
Cassette - Shimano HG61 9-Speed 12-36...$50
Crank/bottom bracket - Race Face Evolve DH Bash-32-22T...$89
Wheelset - Sun-Ringle MTX 33, 36 hole, with Hope Pro 2 hubs with steel freehub body. DT Swiss double butted spokes...$660 
Skewers - Hope QR steel skewers

Running total (not including parts on hand): $1536 + $500 deposit on frame


----------



## njbiker66 (Oct 23, 2005)

How long Is the build time for your new frame??


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I was told end of April beginning of May. I want to send Brendan an email to ask where he is at but I don't want to pester him so I will wait _patiently_.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

More parts in today. Pics added above. Just a few left to get. Still waiting on word on when my frame is going to be started and also waiting on my wheelset. 

I am still in limbo with the fork...if this Tora 318 SoloAir falls through what is the next best (least expensive) option that will work for my build? 300 pound XC ridinger, 29er steel frame designed for 80-100mm or travel.


----------



## njbiker66 (Oct 23, 2005)

Just buy a Rigid fork and then upgrade to something nice in a few months when you have more money.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Thought about that but I do have the money (within reason)...just don't want to spend it...lol...plus I think a rigid would beat me to death in me area.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I was looking at the Marzocchi 44 TST2 29" QR15. Any thoughts? I like that it is QR15. I would have to order parts to convert my front hub from QR to 15mm but no biggie there. Other options I guess are the Manitou Drake and Rockshox Tora SL SoloAir and the RockShox Reba SL 29 Dual Air or a Rock Shox Reba XX 29er Maxle Lite. I can't afford Fox so they are pretty much out of the question.


----------



## njbiker66 (Oct 23, 2005)

I like the large axles my self. The only down side it can be a pain sometimes to put on a roof rack.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Couple more pieces to the puzzle....Thanks MikeSee for some fantastic looking wheels !!!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

njbiker66 said:


> I like the large axles my self. The only down side it can be a pain sometimes to put on a roof rack.


Luckily I have a hitch mount rack now and if I end up getting the new to me p/u truck I am hoping to have the money for in a couple months I will be using a Raptor Aero rack system which grips the down tube and allows for both wheels to stay on the bike so it won't be an issue though I can see where it could be otherwise.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

njbiker66 said:


> How long Is the build time for your new frame??


Looks like my frame is next so not sure how long the build actually takes but I am hoping I will have it within the next two weeks  Starting to get really excited. Just a couple more parts to get and I should be all set. I just ordered the fork, need a seat post clamp, rear skewer, chain, and conversion kit for my front hub since I am going with a 20mm axle now instead of a QR skewer.


----------



## njbiker66 (Oct 23, 2005)

Nubster said:


> Luckily I have a hitch mount rack now and if I end up getting the new to me p/u truck I am hoping to have the money for in a couple months I will be using a Raptor Aero rack system which grips the down tube and allows for both wheels to stay on the bike so it won't be an issue though I can see where it could be otherwise.


New pick up truck, new bike what next???


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

haha...new house would be nice. It will be a used truck, something like a Nissan Frontier.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Looks like the build is now a no go...at least for awhile. First of all 4 weeks ago I was told I was next in line but that is the last I heard so now I am not sure what is going on with the frame. But regardless, now I just found out that as of June 1, 2010, I am pretty much out of a job. Not 100% but 99%. I work part time 24 hours a week since I am going to school full time. Due to budget constraints I was informed yesterday that beginning June 1st my hours will be reduced to 8 per MONTH. So needless to say...I am pretty pissed and of course I need to save the money I had saved for the bike build for bills, food, and house payment. I am also selling my current bike so I have some money to live off of. So it sucks but such is life. Guess I'll be beatin' the streets looking for a new job.


----------



## biggoofy1 (Aug 24, 2009)

damn man that sucks I hope it all works out for ya


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Thanks...and yeah...it sucks. At least I hated my job so no love lost and I have enough money saved to _survive_ for a couple months.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Sorry to hear that. Good luck with the job search.


----------



## roc865 (Jun 29, 2009)

looks like a nice build. good solid choice on the tora 318. even though i'm not crazy about the solo air, i have the coil, they are very solid.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

I am sorry to hear that you lost your job. I would try to keep your current ride and maybe sell off some of the new stuff you bought. Being bikeless would suck and impede your weight loss goals. The job market is starting to open up a bit. Good luck.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Adim_X said:


> I am sorry to hear that you lost your job. I would try to keep your current ride and maybe sell off some of the new stuff you bought. Being bikeless would suck and impede your weight loss goals. The job market is starting to open up a bit. Good luck.


I think I am actually going to use the stuff I bought and upgrade my current bike for now. Once I get back on my feet then hopefully I can get the new frame and transfer everything off the current bike. If worse comes to worse I will sell the bike I have now stock or upgraded, however it works out.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Digging this one back up...tax money coming...I'll finally be paying off the John Henry and hopefully I'll have it before spring. I have an email in to Brendan, not sure how busy he is. I'm excited that I can get this thing revived. Anyone that reads this thread...I still have some parts to get so if anyone has suggestions...I think the last list posted is pretty much where I stopped so it should be up to date on what I have and what I need.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Actually...I'll bring the list up here and make sure it is up dated...if there is no price next to it that means I don't have it...I am using this also to keep a running total as painful as that is.

Frame - Siren John Henry semi-custom built
Fork - Manitou Drake Super Air 29er 100mm w/20mm T/A...$310
Rear derailleur - SRAM X.9...$64
Front derailleur - SRAM X.9 (maybe X.5 to save some cash)
Shifter - X.9 triggers )...$68 
Brakes - BB7 185mm...$92
Brake levers - Avid Dial 7...$18
Brake cable - Jagwire Ripcord...$21
Seat post - Thomson Elite...
Seat post collar - 
Seat - Specialized Avatar Gel (Body Geometry, already have)...$90 LBS
Handlebars - 
Grips - Ergo grips
Pedals - Time ATAC Alium (have them on my other bike - bulletproof)
Headset - Cane Creek 100
Stem - Thomson Elite x4...$75
Tires - Nevegals (already have)...$60
Chain - KMC X9...$25
Cassette - Shimano HG61 9-Speed 12-36...$50
Crank/bottom bracket - Race Face Evolve DH Bash-32-22T...$89
Wheelset - Sun-Ringle MTX 33, 36 hole, with Hope Pro 2 hubs with steel freehub body. DT Swiss double butted spokes...$660 
Rear Skewer - Shimano XTR or DT Swiss


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Frame is paid off, Brendan says it will be two weeks from now until it is done. Pics to come once it arrives and as I build it up.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Well...those weeks turned into months but the frame is finally almost done and supposed to be in powdercoat by Monday. Looks like I might actually have a new bike for this summer...still a few odds and ends to pickup and I'll be in business.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I need to order a front derailleur...I need help trying to figure out if I need a top or bottom swing, high or low clamp. I emailed Siren for his recommendation but no answer yet so I figured I'd ask you guys too.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

One step closer...frame is welded up...hoping it hits powder coat this week so it can ship next.


----------



## jkuhry (Mar 15, 2011)

frame looks nice, what color is it going get powdercoated in?

did you find a new job as well? looking forward to seeing the build finished.


Jon


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

I am in school now full time taking respiratory therapy. I have about a year left. Color is a smoke gray with red graphics. About the same color as my Jetta which is a fluke as I ordered the frame and color option more than a year before I bought the car. But now when I have the bike on my car people are going to think I tried to match them...lol


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Digging this up from the grave...I have the frame for sale at the moment, but I also decided in the meaning time to finish the build. I am going to use mostly the rest of the parts from my RockHopper to finish it, which is fine because all the upgraded parts from the RockHopper were actually bought for this frame...lol...really all I need at this point to at least get it on dirt is a BB, seatpost clamp, and new headset since I used the headset from this build on my SS diSSent build. I'll be ordering those parts tomorrow. I will also be running this as a 1x9 instead of a 2x9, that way I don't have to buy a new front derailluer/shifter. Anyways, here's a frame shot since I never posted one up on here since I got it....










The actual color is better represented in this shot...










So, after I ride it a few times, I'll decide if I'm going to continue trying to sell it or keep it.


----------



## Hundun (Jun 2, 2010)

Nubster said:


> I am using this also to keep a running total as painful as that is.
> 
> Stem - ...$75
> Wheelset - ...$660


Nubster, those 2 items struck me as extremely extravagant at the time. And a custom frame, WOW! I'm sorry to see you have to sell it. Reality often has a way of catching up.

I don't think I've ever paid over $15 for a stem.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

haha...yeah, I wanted to do this build right and made sure everything was up to clyde standards. It is a Thomson, and the wheelset, I'm using them currently on my RockHopper and they have been solid for the two seasons I've been riding on them, definitely a good investment on the wheels.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Looking for a good deal on a new headset, then I'll order the rest of the parts. Just need a BB and brake cables I think at this point once I find the headset. I want a Cane Creek 110 in red if anyone comes across one for less than $100...let me know. Heck, I'd take a Hope or CK for that price too...it just has to be red. FSA has a red one for $50ish but the reviews don't look good.


----------

